# Old, Patristic Roots of Reformed Worship



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 28, 2006)

This is Old's PhD diss. It has been very hard to find for some time. If you are interested in liturgics and/or the history of Reformed worship and it's relations to the early church, this is the book for you. It's a helpful partial answer to the Roman question: Where was your church before the Reformation?

The publisher says:

It is available for $35/copy + $1.50 S/H (2-5 copies, $2.00 S/H). Send check to:

Worship Press
P. O. Box 627
Black Mountain, NC 28711

If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us by email ([email protected]) or at (828) 669-6829.

Sincerely,
Craig S. Bulkeley
Worship Press


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 28, 2006)

I thought you meant "Old" as in age. 

You are talking about Hughes Oliphant Old?


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks alot!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 28, 2006)

Craig Bulkeley is a minister in the PCA who has done some most helpful work for the Church by getting Old into print again.

I would personally vouch for the publisher as well as the quality of the work itself.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 28, 2006)

I was going to try to track down this information when I went down for GPTS's Spring Theology Conference (Mar. 14-16). I had seen this Worship Press edition in the not-to-distant past, actually on a previous occasion in the GPTS bookstore. (Black Mountain is only about an hour or so from Greenville).

In fact, why don't ya'll come down to the Conference? You might even find a copy of H. O. Old's book for sale! Register online http://www.gpts.edu , read the speakers bios (including R.Scott Clark's good friend, Carl Trueman, aka A Cruel TR Man.... that's an inside joke for all you Ref21blog readers).

See ya there!

[Edited on 3-1-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> Thanks alot!


----------



## Scott (Mar 8, 2006)

Bruce: I am going to try and at least get the tapes. I saw this advertised in World. I really want to hear the lecture on the missionary enterprise of Geneva and the lecture on the parish system model.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2006)

This book is a historical and theological gold mine.


----------



## Philip A (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This book is a historical and theological gold mine.





I'm working my way through it at the moment, and I can't help but agree. It is a joy to read, and is quite an eye opener. It goes a long way to show the unity of the Reformed tradition with the Church of the Ages, and the faithfulness of Christ to fulfill his promise to build his church and give his gifts to it.

It also is quite a motivator to get into the church fathers!


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 22, 2007)

Just ordered my copy!


----------

